# Prayer needed for my friend (Bigken1967)



## Harley45 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a very good friend in need of prayer, and he is also a member on this site, his name is Bigken1967. He is in Gwinnett Hospital, from what I here he may of had a heart attack, but too early to know at the moment. Just please pray that he will pull threw this. Thanks and Merry CHRISTmas.


----------



## bearpugh (Dec 23, 2009)

prayers up for ken. hang in there my friend.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 23, 2009)

Praying that it will not be something serious.................RW


----------



## jeshoffstall (Dec 23, 2009)

*Prayers sent!!!*

Met Ken in a swap - super guy!!


----------



## RLFaler (Dec 23, 2009)

Prayer sent


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Dec 23, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## littleman102475 (Dec 23, 2009)

to a good friend of mine prayers sent


----------



## secondseason (Dec 23, 2009)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 23, 2009)

prayers sent...just saw Ken a few weeks ago and he was going to take a trip to Pigeon Forge for a week's vacation.  Hope he's ok!


----------



## POWER LINE (Dec 24, 2009)

Prayer's sent to big ken. A close freind and the strongest man i have ever known. He will survive you can count on it. Getty up.


----------



## pileit (Dec 25, 2009)

Prayers sent for Big Ken.  Hang in Ken!!


----------



## bigken1967 (Dec 25, 2009)

Just want to let everyone know that the prayers were heard i'm doing so much better i'll have to have two more stints put in my heart in a month god knows all about it thanks guys for the prayers it really means alot to me thanks bigken1967


----------



## Nitro (Dec 25, 2009)

Hang in there Ken!!!!!!!!!

Prayers up for you!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 25, 2009)

Prayers sent.  A life changer for sure.


----------



## cmghunter (Dec 25, 2009)

Thats good news..Amen


----------



## THREEJAYS (Dec 26, 2009)

Prayers added


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 26, 2009)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## kosmo (Dec 29, 2009)

Prayer sent.
Met Ken a couple of times very nice fellow.


----------



## Sargent (Dec 29, 2009)

Sent....


----------



## IWB4ME (Dec 30, 2009)

Prayers Sent. Met Ken a month or so ago, great guy.


----------



## G Duck (Dec 30, 2009)

Continued prayers.


----------



## Jasper (Dec 30, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## greybeard (Dec 30, 2009)

Prayers sent.Glad you are doing well.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 3, 2010)

Unfortunately Bigken1967 lost his battle and is now resting peacefully in heaven!   RIP Ken!


----------



## jkdailey (Jan 3, 2010)

I feel sorrow for everyone's loss.  I  didn't know Bigken, but it sounds like he was a great person.  My prayers for him and his family.


----------



## winchester1970 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the loss of Big Ken. He was a great person to know and was always looking to the brighter side of things. He will be missed, prayers to the family. RIP Big Ken!


----------



## Harley45 (Jan 3, 2010)

A sad day for us, but a happy one for the LORD.


----------



## Harley45 (Jan 4, 2010)

Visiting hrs for Ken Flanigan is tonight from 7-9pm, and tomorrow from 2-9pm.at the.....
Flanigan Funeral Home
4400 South Lee Steet
Buford, Ga. 30518-3645 
770-932-1133

The funeral will be at 2:30 on Wednesday at Cross Roads Baptist Church 
1391 Braselton Highway
Lawrenceville, Georgia 30052


----------



## BigKen1967's Sis (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you all for your prayers during this difficult time. It has truly been a blessing to meet his GON friends. You are now my friends. I am so glad that he had the opportunity to meet you all.  He would smile to know that I now have a log on to GON.  

Sherrie
Big Ken's Sis


----------

